# The Obama hammer falls today on US gun ethusiasts



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Oh is our Fuehrer doing a news conference today?? I wont watch him or listen to anything he has to say. I better SFU or I might wind up murdering myself and rolling myself up in a rug.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this really a surprise to anyone? Imagine that...a Socialist president ignoring the Constitution and Bill of Rights.
Wait a minute! We haven't had a decent president since Ronald Reagan.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

And to think there are many MORONS on this board who voted for this POS POTUS.
And to think there are many on this board who do not support the NRA.

They are called "The Brainwashed" aka Idiots.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

threetoe said:


> And to think there are many on this board who do not support the NRA.


 I do not and never will support the NRA.
They take your money and spend it on hunting shows and sponser hunters to go on hunts.
My brother was a life member and had the life insurance, he was killed in a car crash on his way home from a State Champoinship tournament and the POS NRA would not pay off in the policy, said they would not because it was an archery event. No where in the [policy did it say anything about archery not being coverd. The NRA is nothing but a bunch of "CROOKS"
Don.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

NRA=pile of lying crap


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the NRA is doing the best job they can do against all these liberals ! who else is their ? bring back capital punishment ,public hangings,quit letting all these people in this country. only have one langauge "ENGLISH" ,.AND IF ANYONE WHO READS THIS AND VOTED FOR OBAMA> SHAME ON YOU !


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry, but the NRA are liars. after the presidency of George Bush its almost impossible for me to ever want a Republican in office again. sorry, but that's how I feel. Public hangings? huh I think Iran does that.


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone who owns a gun should belong to the NRA. without them we would be just like Canada ! That's where our president now would like to see ! worthless liberals !


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

IF your a gun owner and you voted for Obama Shame on you ! What the hell are you thinking !


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

venisonjunky said:


> Anyone who owns a gun should belong to the NRA. without them we would be just like Canada ! That's where our president now would like to see ! worthless liberals !


lol and what is that supposed to mean? Canada has lots of guns.


----------

